# Cologuard test



## sjecatise@yahoo.com (Aug 3, 2018)

Does anyone know if AHCCCS covers cologuard and is there a specific code the doc can use to bill it? Any information will help. Thank you.


----------



## cgaston (Aug 3, 2018)

Here's some billing information from the makers of Cologuard:

https://www.cologuardtest.com/hcp/about-cologuard/faq



I suppose you should contact AHCCCS and find out if they cover CPT 81528


----------



## bsesender (Apr 6, 2022)

is there a snomed code for cologuard?


----------

